# what every refiner needs?



## glorycloud (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, here I have a listing for what every refiner needs:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tree-Shaker-/350387579391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

I wonder how this august body of refiners could make use of such
a piece of "must have" equipment. Please share with us how you might
use it in your processing and / or refining endeavors. 8)


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 25, 2010)

I suppose you could use it to collect fruit off of trees to eat and have enough energy to keep refining.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 25, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, they put tarps down and shake pecan trees with those things.

I suppose you could use it on a thieving refiner to shake loose some more money. It would probably work best if you shook him upside down.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 25, 2010)

There you go Gill another piece for your collection. 8)


----------

